# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Dashuria per atdhetaret e mi

## Kled1a

A ka ndokush mendim per kete temen \??

----------


## Neteorm

https://www.forumishqiptar.com/threa...ot-për-atdheun

Ketu eshte po nje teme me te njejten permbatje. 

Sa i perket dashurise per atdheun, larg dhe te dashuruar ka nje shprehje greku.. ku shumica ikin cdo dite nga vendi i tyre.

----------

